
“I Shouldn’t Have to Publish This in the NYT” Doctorow’s Op-Ed from the Future - mindgam3
https://boingboing.net/2019/06/24/fix-the-net-or-fix-big-tech.html
======
jefflombardjr
Doctorow is an awesome sci-fi writer.

Imagine a world with DRM on Toasters. Doctorow will not just describe such a
world, but also will get down to the tiny details. For instance describing at
length the corny graphics on a jailbreak package for that toaster.

Few sci-fi writers are as culturally literate in tech and can simultaneously
capture the absurdity of it all as well as Doctorow. If you want a good read
and a good laugh, check out his books of short stories.

------
mindgam3
> And the worst part is, the new regulations [for online speech] haven’t ended
> harassment, extremism or disinformation. Hardly a day goes by without some
> post full of outright Naziism, flat-eartherism and climate trutherism going
> viral. There are whole armies of Nazis and conspiracy theorists who do
> nothing but test the filters, day and night, using custom software to find
> the adversarial examples that slip past the filters’ machine-learning
> classifiers.

